# Funny Spurgeon quotes



## reaganmarsh (Sep 28, 2016)

This made me smile. 

http://center.spurgeon.org/2016/09/27/21-funniest-spurgeon-quotes/

Enjoy!


----------



## solas4me (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks for sharing! Very enjoyable...

Justin


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Sep 29, 2016)

I especially liked this one: 



> After Spurgeon’s baptism, his mother wrote him a letter: “Ah, Charles! I often prayed the Lord to make you a Christian, but I never asked that you might become a Baptist.”
> 
> “Ah, mother!” Spurgeon replied. “The Lord has answered your prayer with His usual bounty, and given you exceeding abundantly above what you asked or thought” (Autobiography 1:69).



A word fitly spoken!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 29, 2016)

I love Spurgeon!


----------



## Pmoon (Sep 30, 2016)

He was quite an interesting fellow.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 30, 2016)

A question for our esteemed moderators: why has this forum showed the "closed for the Sabbath" message all week? I'm not griping; just wondering.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 30, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> A question for our esteemed moderators: why has this forum showed the "closed for the Sabbath" message all week? I'm not griping; just wondering.



It's up there to warn you all week long 

As far as I remember, that notice has always been up on the closed-for-Sabbath subforums.


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 1, 2016)

Spurgeon was one of God's geniuses, by God's gifting and grace.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------

